# Phoenix Gold TI800.4



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I finally broke down and had to try one of these babies out! I have not put it in yet and likely will not for a few days...
Its built like a TANK! Its heavy, kinda thick, and reasonably long. I LOVE IT  I like to hold something and have it feel like it has substance (I know at the end of the day it means ZERO to the performance etc...). Love the rca inputs, terminals and the several areas for cooling. 

I bought it knowing full well that I will likely not be able to use it but had to anyway 

I will likely run it in several variations to my spz60s (bridged and biamped), and will try it bridged to my G5 10 (single 4ohm) and two channels to the spzs to see if it has the balls to run a full system. 

I have been on a tear trying to try out some of the "new" "old school" stuff....
In my opinion the SS ref amps REALLY set the bar high as I found them far superior to the originals. Not what I was expecting. 
I am not sure if you can get "better" then the older PG amps but my assumptions are that worst case scenerio is that it will be on par, but still have some of the great things that are offered with new technology?

I also want to round out the old school new school line ups and get my hands on a new Orion HCCA  I dont care about the factory Directed Electronics badge!!! Epsilon has changed there persona with the new Ref amps and am certain that some other companys can do the same. I think the new Orion HCCA amps are probably also very impressive.... Hopefully I will find out soon.
I will continue to post my thoughts of this amp as I get to try out different setups with it.
Sadly regardless of how much I like it (or dont), it will likely end up in the classifieds as it really just doesnt fit in right now


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Looking forward to reading what you think.

Certainly looks pretty sturdy.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I broke down and put it in 

It ran my spz's great bridged.... I then went and tried it out running my spz's and G5 10!!!

I like the bridged better as far as running my front stage (I am a SUPER power freak!) vs just the two channels, BUT it was absolutely hammering my sub! It was the best I have been able to get my G5 to sound in the ported box I put it in (screwed up the port length a little so its very fussy). Its running 4ohm bridged and 3ohm two channel stereo and I had that puppy cranked. Not even luke warm after a pretty good amount of listening. It could easily run a whole system for 99% of the population! I could see it running something like the massive comps that are becoming VERY popular around here and a 10 or 8" sub. A pair of the new alpine type r 8s would be sick off the rear channels! Or run 4 d4 8s 

I am very impressed with it overall as it has a very very very natural sound to it. Vocals and midrange have zero breakup or fatigue and the midbass/BASS is very tight!
Sadly after getting it in there....There is NO WAY I can fit it in as a permanent fixture 

Its drop dead sexy though


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

oh man, that is an extremely classy looking amplifier!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

wheelieking71 said:


> oh man, that is an extremely classy looking amplifier!


It really is! They did a hell of a job with the new release of these IMO.
Very solid, very classy, and VERY POWERFULL! 

I have re-tuned everything and reset some of the gains to see how it sounds running my whole system. It sounds VERY good!!! I dont know why or how my sub sounds so much better. More impact, spl, and detail?????


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have been wondering about this amp.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

The 1600.5 would be a sick amp to run a system with....After using this I am giving that option some legit thought. If they made some beefy two channel amps I would be on it like white on rice! This 4channel just doesnt really fit what I need at this moment (for its size)


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

You wanna remove what ever that random pointless post was! If you dont I will have a mod do it...


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> The 1600.5 would be a sick amp to run a system with....After using this I am giving that option some legit thought. If they made some beefy two channel amps I would be on it like white on rice! This 4channel just doesnt really fit what I need at this moment (for its size)



i talked with morgan @ pg at length about the lack of a 2 channel. apparently when he was with exile they couldn't GIVE a 2 channel amp away, so they just skipped it and instead designed the 4 channels to be fine with being ran in duel bridged mode all the time making a powerful 2 channel amp. i havnt seen the distortion numbers to see if that is actually a real option. but i hope i get the chance to try it soon


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I know where you can get one 
That makes sense though (the whole market not wanting a 2ch)
I would keep it and run it bridged but with its size its not going to help me much
I have thought about using it for sub duty (two 8" type Rs) but again, its hard to justify that job with this size and still have enough room to run my SPZ's active. I dont need that kinda power on my tweets (have a 2x50 mcintosh for that) and I want more then that power for my midbass........ It just doesnt fit into the mix at this point..... I could run it bridged to my spzs via the passives?


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

I had the Exile 800.4 and it was definitely a beast. Almost NO plastic to be touched externally. I wish it had balanced differentials, but I did love the sound and the build quality.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I have run into an oportunity to purchase some F#1 stuff so this is going to be going to the classifieds here real soon. If anyone following this is interested PM me and save me the hassle of listing int


----------



## ronierogers (May 20, 2011)

rexroadj said:


> It really is! They did a hell of a job with the new release of these IMO.
> Very solid, very classy, and VERY POWERFULL!
> 
> I have re-tuned everything and reset some of the gains to see how it sounds running my whole system. It sounds VERY good!!! I dont know why or how my sub sounds so much better. More impact, spl, and detail?????


do we have any youtube link for this one? i am really curious since you said it is very solid and powerful!!!! i am really easily attracted to vintage looking materials lol part of getting old.sigh


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

What would a youtube video do??? Just curious? I have no "video" of it, just the pics and the review from 
Phoenix Gold Ti800.4 4
Some great pics as well!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> What would a youtube video do??? Just curious? I have no "video" of it, just the pics and the review from
> Phoenix Gold Ti800.4 4
> Some great pics as well!


Same here... Really wondering... 

Kelvin


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Same here... Really wondering...
> 
> Kelvin


LOL....Have you noticed that I always get asked this (you usually chime in as well with the same response as me  
Clearly I am missing something. I have never heard any quality from a video (youtube etc...) and certainly amp differences are NEVER going to be audible if they are there.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> LOL....Have you noticed that I always get asked this (you usually chime in as well with the same response as me
> Clearly I am missing something. I have never heard any quality from a video (youtube etc...) and certainly amp differences are NEVER going to be audible if they are there.


Ohh... I get it... Need to make a video from the driver's seat and rear passenger's seat. 
He wants to know if the fans are noisy. :laugh:

Kelvin


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Honestly if your next to the amp you can hear them.....However even with the amp setting under my back seat (not behind the seat) and me sitting a few feet away you absolutely cannot hear them. They seem very powerfull and there is ventilation all over the sides and back. One of the best laid out cooling setups I have ever seen. Its by far the coolest running amp I have ever used? (I know you were making a joke but I had to mention the cooling/fans after you brought it up


----------



## ronierogers (May 20, 2011)

i just wanna hear the sound dude. oppps my bad! it sound be sound clip not video clip! lol sorry! that is what i do when i am buying exhaust for my ride. i check out clips first on you tube on how it sound.


----------



## ronierogers (May 20, 2011)

rexroadj said:


> Honestly if your next to the amp you can hear them.....However even with the amp setting under my back seat (not behind the seat) and me sitting a few feet away you absolutely cannot hear them. They seem very powerfull and there is ventilation all over the sides and back. One of the best laid out cooling setups I have ever seen. Its by far the coolest running amp I have ever used? (I know you were making a joke but I had to mention the cooling/fans after you brought it up


cool, you got me more interested with this one lol!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

ronierogers said:


> i just wanna hear the sound dude. oppps my bad! it sound be sound clip not video clip! lol sorry! that is what i do when i am buying exhaust for my ride. i check out clips first on you tube on how it sound.


Is it accurate? The sound from youtube vs. in person and can you get details out of it? I am not poking fun....I get asked this all the time with every review I do so I am clearly not getting something? Every video I have ever seen/heard has been of horrible quality and sounds horrid. If I did a vid/sound of the pg amp running I dont understand what will be gained from it. I could show the PG and run a jensen and NO ONE would ever now via a video? 
The amp is out so if there are specific pics someone wants I can take them. 
Again, I am not making fun of your request, I simply dont understand the benefit so please feel free to educate me on the process, as its clearly a concept that I have no clue about


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

ronierogers said:


> i just wanna hear the sound dude. oppps my bad! it sound be sound clip not video clip! lol sorry! that is what i do when i am buying exhaust for my ride. i check out clips first on you tube on how it sound.


 :laugh: :worried: 

Kelvin


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Thought I had a buyer for this but he went a different route last minute so its available and packaged up. I will wait the rest of the week before I get motivated to start a classified add. I will tell you that I am using 150 mcintosh watts biamped (50 tweets, 100 mids) and its not as loud as what two channels of the pg was doing
Its a BEAST!!!! It can and will run a whole system!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

rexroadj said:


> Thought I had a buyer for this but he went a different route last minute so its available and packaged up. I will wait the rest of the week before I get motivated to start a classified add. I will tell you that I am using 150 mcintosh watts biamped (50 tweets, 100 mids) and its not as loud as what two channels of the pg was doing
> Its a BEAST!!!! It can and will run a whole system!


How much you looking to get?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Pm'd


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Well its gone! I will keep this open because it was a review...all though not much of one because A. its an amp, and B. because I just didnt use it for more then a week or so
BUT if people down the road have questions or comments they can. 
These really are incredible amps...insanely well built....kinda like the old MS amps (yeah, I said it
I wouldnt hessitate to purchase one again. Would love to fiddle with the big bad ass 5channel they have. If they made a moderate size (very powerful) two channel I would be sold!


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> I have not put it in yet and likely will not for a few days... Its heavy, kinda thick, and reasonably long. I LOVE IT  I like to hold something and have it feel like it has substance


Maybe it's just me, but if I didn't know this was an audio site...:laugh:

Had to do it man, it was just sitting right there


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

wow. I really need to spend more time in the audio review section.

I had no idea you had one.

where did you get it ? 

had I seen it I might have been persuaded to buy it. I was really looking at these before they were released.

but at the moment I am fine right now with no amps installed. but I got 2 small Lunars in the closet


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

jbowers said:


> Maybe it's just me, but if I didn't know this was an audio site...:laugh:
> 
> Had to do it man, it was just sitting right there


 :laugh::laugh::laugh:
Well played sir........well played! Certainly didnt see it going that way when I posted it


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

JAX said:


> wow. I really need to spend more time in the audio review section.
> 
> I had no idea you had one.
> 
> ...


Mike, Just assume I have everything  J/K
This really would have been a great amp for you if you were still in the market for a one amp solution. What a frigging power house! Insanely clean to boot. The build quality was second to none! For the $650 they retail for they are a phenominal amp. The MONSTER 5 channel they offer looks like the king of 5 channels as far as power goes!


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Well played sir........well played! Certainly didnt see it going that way when I posted it


Everybody sets themselves up like that at some time or another


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

rexroadj said:


> These really are incredible amps...insanely well built....*kinda like the old MS amps *(yeah, I said it


No, not really even in the same ballpark. But you're entitled to your opinion.

When I saw the review, I was interested so I searched for a real review from the bench. CA&E has one...and the amp is just average as far as amps these days are made. It's crap if it was tested "back in the day". The crossover isn't properly damped (causes peaking), power output is overstated and it's noisy...but only in two channels. 

These results are more confirmation for the concerns I've been raising for years - these amps are not built like the old school stuff. They have succeeded in improving your perception, but they can't truly produce a quality design - because real quality costs too much. They're not selling as much product with all the "easy" competition, so profits must increase. 

I didn't join this thread to bash your review. I was actually very interested in what PG was doing these days, but I think I'll just retract back into my old school shell. The post-nuclear car audio world is still not safe.

Your review is convincing, but the real test results are _more convincing._ To me.

Phoenix Gold Ti800.4 4


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

envisionelec said:


> No, not really even in the same ballpark. But you're entitled to your opinion.
> 
> When I saw the review, I was interested so I searched for a real review from the bench. CA&E has one...and the amp is just average as far as amps these days are made. It's crap if it was tested "back in the day". The crossover isn't properly damped (causes peaking), power output is overstated and it's noisy...but only in two channels.
> 
> ...


LOL, you never cease to make me giggle......These are "built like tanks" thats what I meant by "like the ms amps" I wasnt speaking of the actual parts! YES, you should retract back to your "old school shell" or cave!
Specs and numbers are wonderful, HOWEVER put one in your vehicle where it belongs to make a judgment, or a real one! There is nothing missing from these amps to the past amps in performance and sound, but people who have never seen one can of course comment all they want


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

rexroadj said:


> LOL, you never cease to make me giggle......These are "built like tanks" thats what I meant by "like the ms amps" I wasnt speaking of the actual parts! YES, you should retract back to your "old school shell" or cave!
> Specs and numbers are wonderful, HOWEVER put one in your vehicle where it belongs to make a judgment, or a real one! There is nothing missing from these amps to the past amps in performance and sound, but people who have never seen one can of course comment all they want


I'm happy to make you smile. 

They do appear to be well built.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

envisionelec said:


> I'm happy to make you smile.
> 
> They do appear to be well built.


Hey man, someones got to 

That is all I meant by well built, feel, touch, etc.... You will never hear me pretend to think I know whats under the hood. Thats your domain. I will say this though.... Find me another amp that puts out that power, wont get warm (the cooling system is pretty robust to say the least) and absolutely will not show signs of strain when pushed hard, with the build quality, for $650 retail. That list is pretty short in my findings? 
That was my whole thing with it. I really didnt get a whole lot of time with it, and the time I had, I was really interested in finding out how it did when pushed (extremely well), could it run a whole system (yes) and could I fry an egg on it (no, thankfully it was cool). Anything I mount is going tightly behind my back seat so it needs to be able to stay cool on its own. 
I always felt the MS amps had the best amp "sex appeal" just looked like class....but for I all I know it could have been legos?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

I was actually interested in the amp because:

1. It looked well made
2. It isn't flashy
3. I'm not in the mood to build my own car amps these days. 

So I was actually disappointed that the "bench" review wasn't so hot. But you're right - absolutely correct - if it performs to your liking, there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

What wasnt so great about the "bench review" I read it, but I am not one to put a whole lot into that stuff usually, depending on what the issues are of course... I dont recall anything that was "bad" per say, or different then 95% of the market now?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

From a design standpoint, I learned that they made some elementary mistakes in the crossover. The graph which shows the filter response shows peaking at cutoff of about 1.25dB. Granted, I may not care in the long term that the peak is there, but it would make tuning aggravating if I couldn't figure out what was causing the peak (if it wasn't the speakers). That is evidence that they didn't do the math correctly - and this knowledge has been in use for upwards of 35 years.

The power rating in the name is exaggerated. But that's been the case, with few exceptions, since the beginning.

I'm picking nits. Really - people don't care that much but to me (and maybe ONLY to me) it says that there might be other issues lurking.

Ah, forget it. I'm starting to sound like a f*cking douche on this stuff. Go have fun!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Its already gone.....douch away!
I do think that the way you come off about stuff is a tad on the arrogant side, and likely turns people off from what knowledge you may have to share, I know several times it has made me ignore the post. 
For example.....Claiming that the people at Phoenix gold made an elementary mistake, etc...? I know that several (including myself) are going to say "who the hell are you? or who do you think you are?" You are talking about some pretty established engineers here. Also is it possible that the tests were flawed on some level? 
I am not saying your wrong. I am simply saying that several (specifically myself) have been completely turned off by your arrogance. You chime into someone looking to have an amp repaired...claim you can do it but you wont....Why bother saying something? What is it that you feel you prove by saying that? Same goes for your jaw dropping and revolutionary amp design that no one else on the planet has come up with (not saying you have not, someone has to create evolution) but yet you only say you have done it but nothing else has come of it? If its that great then selling the design or getting investors shouldnt be that hard. 
I am just saying, your probably a good guy but you come across like the worlds largest arrogant ass sometimes. But hey....dont we all?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

rexroadj said:


> Its already gone.....douch away!
> I do think that the way you come off about stuff is a tad on the arrogant side, and likely turns people off from what knowledge you may have to share, I know several times it has made me ignore the post.
> For example.....Claiming that the people at Phoenix gold made an elementary mistake, etc...? I know that several (including myself) are going to say "who the hell are you? or who do you think you are?" You are talking about some pretty established engineers here. Also is it possible that the tests were flawed on some level?
> I am not saying your wrong. I am simply saying that several (specifically myself) have been completely turned off by your arrogance. You chime into someone looking to have an amp repaired...claim you can do it but you wont....Why bother saying something? What is it that you feel you prove by saying that? Same goes for your jaw dropping and revolutionary amp design that no one else on the planet has come up with (not saying you have not, someone has to create evolution) but yet you only say you have done it but nothing else has come of it? If its that great then selling the design or getting investors shouldnt be that hard.
> I am just saying, your probably a good guy but you come across like the worlds largest arrogant ass sometimes. But hey....dont we all?


You're totally right. I do come across that way.

I didn't think I made a big deal out of my amp design. It's not totally different than anything on the OEM market, but I haven't seen it in car audio. Especially the power supply design. 
The reason you don't see anything come of it is quite simple. I haven't had time to work on it and it's expensive to develop. Much of the heatsink design requires custom tooling for a die cast heatsink. Even in China, that's $7-10K in tooling. The transformer design took six months to get a quote. I kid you not. Now, if I didn't work a full time job and Envision was my only, well-funded source of income, I'd sure as hell built my own by now. I've got the parts, the circuit boards, the SPICE simulations and a slew of other bit, but not the cash. Cash is king. I'll push a little harder now that I'm planning to go full time within the next month.

Investors are hard to find. You would think with people throwing money at things like solar powered umbrellas and other vacuous ideas, I wouldn't have any trouble - but that's where you'd be wrong. I'm not a big pusher of my ideas...not the creepy salesman type. One place I tried to get ideas for investors was through the contacts of a particular "old school" heatsink artist I met on this board. We've had a great phone conversation and emails, but the people recommended were either not interested or unavailable. :inout:

I've worked since 2000 on some of my ideas and products - some are just able to be manufactured due to technology advancements. I'm willing to work slowly if that means long term success. Nothing kills a company faster than misspent capital on ill-conceived ideas. 

In terms of actually produced product, well here's a list:

1. Stereo plate amplifier - mounts in one speaker, drives it and the other channel with 25WPC. It had a HP filter and subwoofer output. It was called the EXACT. A year later, China started pumping out a similar design to companies like MCM and Parts Express.

2. PointZero kit amplifier and power supply. This was a 50W, DC servo-compensated design in kit form. The key selling point was that it was shipped with heatsinks. Almost all kits sold at the time did not include any heatsink. 

3. DSPower is a switching power supply designed for converting the Behringer DCX or DEQ 2496 to 12V operation. At the time, another converter was available, but it was so noisy that it required $100 in filters from Navone Engineering to make it work. It's still for sale on my website. 

4. Recently developed a 210W/channel continuous* amp in a chassis that measures just 2 x 6 x 5". It has an audiophile headphone amp, subwoofer output, remote control, ipod interface, and USB DAC in there, too. It's for home audio, though. *Continuous pink noise 20-20kHz at full, unclipped power for 1 hour. 

5. Other OEM things I can't talk about until they're released.

Whew. I need to quit typing so fast. I come off a little over the top, I'm sure.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Well...........thats great! All I am saying is when you wish to show everyone how brilliant you are or how much you know or can do, maybe a little more tact would be something to consider. Maybe others dont care, I just find myself avoiding your posts previously because of it. I wasnt sure if you were aware or even cared about it? I think more people will gain a lot more from you info if its presented a little less "I am the greatest" but I could be the only one? Again, I dont think your a bad guy, its the internet? How could one know? I am not saying you dont have a wealth of knowledge!
By the way....#4 sounds great!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

rexroadj said:


> Well...........thats great! All I am saying is when you wish to show everyone how brilliant you are or how much you know or can do, maybe a little more tact would be something to consider. Maybe others dont care, I just find myself avoiding your posts previously because of it. I wasnt sure if you were aware or even cared about it? I think more people will gain a lot more from you info if its presented a little less "I am the greatest" but I could be the only one? Again, I dont think your a bad guy, its the internet? How could one know? I am not saying you dont have a wealth of knowledge!
> By the way....#4 sounds great!


It's the internet. I really don't try to come off that way. 

It reminds me of one of my customers whom I've never met in person. He knew I had a rather opinionated reputation on some of the home audio forums. He mentioned to me the other day that he couldn't believe I was the same person that posted that stuff. And that doesn't make me feel good. I was actually ashamed. 

It kind of baffles me that people think I'm some sort of amp guru. I have a lot to learn and I love the challenge. I just happen to have some experience with the innermost parts of these crazy things. That's it. 

Maybe my responses here will put our future interactions in a different light.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Its all good buddy! I am not exactly known for my patience or tact in most situations
Like I said, I am sure you are a great guy. We are all missunderstood at some point on here. Out of curiosity....what amps do you prefer to run, being that you have a better understanding then most about them.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

rexroadj said:


> Its all good buddy! I am not exactly known for my patience or tact in most situations
> Like I said, I am sure you are a great guy. We are all missunderstood at some point on here. Out of curiosity....what amps do you prefer to run, being that you have a better understanding then most about them.


Well, you're gonna laugh. I'm not really into car audio anymore. My car is stock with a subwoofer and US Acoustics amp. My wife's car is stock (Bose, no less, but we just got it two weeks ago) and I have no time to install any of my prized amps.

But if I DID! 

PPI AM/ProMos or any of its OEM derivatives, Xtant (pre Mitek) or Soundstream Reference (pre-everything that wasn't original SS), Adcom, Nakamichi, MTX Black Gold (rare), Pre-Rodin Phoenix Gold MPS, M-, Sapphire. US Amps from 1992-1997. Lanzar OptiDrive (1994-1996), a/d/s, Alpine 35-series, certain Rockford amps like the 500m - a Hafler design. There are a lot, but here's some more:

Weirdo amps that shouldn't sound amazing but truly do: KLW/Carver Broadway XA-50, Pyle A-series (A50, A100, A200 from 1987 or so). I may get clubbed for saying this: _Sparkomatic_ 6000 something ...built like an old school Alphasonik and 2 ohm stable if you bypassed the protection relay and put a small fan on it. Alphasonik with the fluorescent colors on the label, Pyramid Gold Series PB600 (same model applies on two identical, but totally different 'gut' designs), Boss CLR series (recently disclosed as ZED, but I didn't know at the time).

Now honestly, there are probably some really great amps made today, but there has been a paradigm shift that has been discussed endlessly on the forums. Old school doesn't just refer to the age of an amp, but the design/marketing mindset under which they were developed.

Some of these were flukes, like the Sparkomatic. It wasn't special and had a godawful channel imbalance from the gain pot unless turned all the way up. But it sounded GREAT and didn't blow up. It just shut down when it overheated and restarted later.

I can't/won't go into detail on all of these, but most share a common theme - they're over-built or optimized rather than under-built. Some, like the Sparkomatic and Alphasoniks are f'ing mysteries. They shouldn't sound good based on their sparse topology. But here I am - willing to say "I just don't know..."

Some duds were Profile (no surprise), MTX Thunder. Any Korean made amp with filters/bass boost in the front end from the mid 1990s until today (Zenon...)...they f*ck it up everytime!!

I own or have owned all of these. Each made a lasting impression for their individual abilities. There are probably others, but I don't have direct experience.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

envisionelec said:


> Well, you're gonna laugh. I'm not really into car audio anymore. My car is stock with a subwoofer and US Acoustics amp. My wife's car is stock (Bose, no less, but we just got it two weeks ago) and I have no time to install any of my prized amps.
> 
> But if I DID!
> 
> ...


I used to have a USAcoustic 1100 with balls bigge than your moms! I miss it a bunch... :'(


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

How is the noise floor on that amp?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Noise floor was zero for the person that asked. It was a great amp...but not having one in a car you would NEVER know!


----------

